# Haier TV No picture No sound



## hydroro27 (Nov 14, 2010)

32 in Haier LED
Model 32D3000
TV Worked great for the 1st year
now i get no red power "off" led only white standby led is "on"
any suggestions


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Unfortunately there isn't that can be done with most electronics.

The only option for the casual user is to remove power for an extended period and see if it will "reset".

Otherwise, your best bet is to have it serviced. But depending on the brand/model/size it may be more cost effective to simply replace it.

If you want to open it up, you can check for visible damage and then proceed accordingly. But in most circumstances, there isn't anything visible.


----------



## Sheena Phalke (Sep 12, 2017)

Haier brand TV to get repaired is going to charge you a bomb price. It is possible to reset the TV or else the System has cranked up and call the TV repair guy.


----------

